# Is there a 'Quiet' impact driver?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to get over that and get the job done.
There over there mowing the lawn, running leaf blowers, making noise I hardly thing a few hours of your little nose is going to matter much to anyone.
The first name in the tool is "Impact" there all going to have to make that noise to get the job done.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the only cordless impact that is quiter than the standard issue ones sold everywhere is the Festool.. they can outperform any brand of cordless on the market but they run about 2 1/2 times the cost also

if your really concerned about it just use a cordless drill /driver on the high torque setting


----------



## walkman (Jan 4, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if your really concerned about it just use a cordless drill /driver on the high torque setting



Yeah, that's what I did this Sunday morning. I realized I had just gotten spoiled with the impact driver - the cordless drill is only a bit heavier, slower and has the annoying wrist twist at the end - but only a few years ago everyone thought they were a huge improvement over corded drills.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

current day cordless drills are far more convienant than a corded model for driving screws. cordless drills have a break on them so as soon as you let off the trigger the drill stops, corded models will continue to turn which can cause issues with how deep the screw is driven

i own a corded drill but it hardly ever gets used, working in the construction industry the only time i use it is for mixing bond for drywall and days where i have to drill a high number of holes that are over 3/4" for driving lag or carriage bolts through beams or for drilling out for door hardware for an entire house where using a 2 1/8" holesaw in a cordless just drains batteries too quick.


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

I say let it ride and get the job done. As long as you aren't out there for days on end. As others said if you are worried you could use a regular corded or a cordless regular drill and it will be a bit quieter.


----------



## KatHelms (Feb 16, 2012)

You can get one of the impact drivers that lets you turn off the impact mechanism - Bosch 26618 is one, but it's kinda pricey. Then there's the Rockwell "3RILL", which also lets you switch modes. There might be others, that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

makita has them, they were the ones that came out with the idea a couple years ago.. festool, makita and bosch are the only ones that i know of. panasonic might have it also.


----------

